# thanks jimbo!! you da man!!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well jimbo took me and a few other forum members out hunting after our repeated begging and amazement of his awesome skills at killing wood ducks!!! well we hit the wood duck honey hole and to my surprise no wood ducks!  "I guess they have been shot out by some other hunters." as Jimbo explained, "this honey hole can only take 300 or 400 birds being harvested, I guess them other hunters probably shot twice that many." I was bummed to say the least cause I really wanted to shoot a wood duck!! well jimbo had a few tricks up his sleeve and we were off to another utah spot!! well it was amazing!!! he put me on some rare utah bonus ducks and we shot a great mixed bag of yellow billed pintail and rosybills, as well as several other native utah ducks. I was amazed, and jimbo said to me, "you just have to know where to look, we have every species of ducks here in utah by the thousands!" great time and great hunt here in good old utah and this couldn't possibly be anywhere else, so no jealous remarks please!! thanks jimbo for a great hunt!!









we were even luck enough to see another rare but populated animal near his duck honey hole..The elusive but not uncommon utah kudu!! it was a great time, thanks again!!









"disclaimer" sarcasm intended not just towards jimbo but everything and everyone around all the wood duck threads/comments


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hahaha how was the drive to Kansas?? Thats a fine mixed bag by the way. :wink:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> we were even luck enough to see another rare but populated animal near his duck honey hole..The elusive but not uncommon utah kudu!!


Wow! I put in for that every year and all I get are bonus points


----------



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

lol! Thanks for the laugh Utahgolf.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK fellas let me say this before I lock this thing.

> jimbo53 never stated where he harvested the woodies.

> If he did harvest them in Utah, he has not broken any laws.....given what he's told us.

Unless you are buds with jimbo53 and the post is a joke, this thing is in bad taste and headed for trouble.

I'm locking it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

LMAO! :lol:


----------

